

What if we let philanthropies operate like businesses? - hansy
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444017504577647502309260064.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
jseliger
This essay complements "Why nonprofits are more like businesses than you
realize:" <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4468824> .

